# Pink and white side by side



## agriffin (Dec 27, 2010)

Tutorial here.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2010)

I love that shade of pink. And your black came out nice and dark, too. What scent is this?


----------



## heyjude (Dec 27, 2010)

That is very  8)  soap! Thanks for the tut.


----------



## tomara (Dec 27, 2010)

Goodness..that is to die for..excellent job


----------



## LabWitch (Dec 27, 2010)

That's very neat - useful tutorial too. Is the charcoal stripe going to be OK? I've not used it in soap, only for drawing and for burning incense, and the darn stuff is hard to get off your hands!
Thanks!


----------



## agriffin (Dec 27, 2010)

LabWitch said:
			
		

> That's very neat - useful tutorial too. Is the charcoal stripe going to be OK? I've not used it in soap, only for drawing and for burning incense, and the darn stuff is hard to get off your hands!
> Thanks!



I use charcoal alot and haven't had any problems with it not coming off.  I think if the whole soap was that saturated with charcoal...it probably be a mess    But used in small amounts as an accent color...it should be fine.   

Tasha, it's scented with love spell.


----------



## newbie (Dec 27, 2010)

THanks for the tutorial! I'll probably try it today!


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 27, 2010)

you make it look so easy......am going to have a try on the weekend ...thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Hazel (Dec 27, 2010)

That looks fantastic. Thanks for posting a tutorial.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2010)

Once again I will say that you're my soaping hero! Great tute!  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## kaelily (Dec 27, 2010)

wow!!  8)


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 27, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## llineb (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to make the tutorial!  I always see soap like this and wonder how it's done....Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Jezzy (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful! Thanks for the tutorial!!


----------



## cwarren (Dec 28, 2010)

Agriffin - Thanks for being so sharing !!!


----------



## Harlow (Dec 28, 2010)

I hate you (JK). Everything you touch is lovely, Dear!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for all your helpful tutorials!  I love each one!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 29, 2010)

I love that. Thanks for the tute.  :wink:


----------



## igbabygirl (Dec 29, 2010)

I love this!  I am going to have to try this.  thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks fab :0) thanks for sharing I have just finished playing with making soap with balls in it LOL love the chrissie break time to play with different styles.


----------



## ewenique (Dec 31, 2010)

Added to my list of techniques to try.  Great tutorial - thanks for sharing!


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 31, 2010)

sweet soap


----------



## Jezzy (Jan 1, 2011)

:cry: 

First attempt was a failure... It looked great going in but I noticed that the soap was warm when pouring so I decided not to fight it and let it Gell...

I cut it and there are splotches of pink(was going for pink & white) but it doesn't really look colored at all. Strange. 

Maybe I should have used a different recipe. It was a very high Co.. I am going to turn this fugly soap into some pretty felted soap in a few months.  :wink: 

I have a question. When moving back and forth with the hanger. How many times did you move side to side ( about )


----------



## agriffin (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmmm, probably 5 or 6 total.  I'm just guessing.  Sorry it didn't work out...      My first three didn't!  lol 

I think one important thing is to have two highly contrasting colors.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, I love the contrast and the soap looks amazing!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 4, 2011)

Love those colours ... especially the use of the colour black!  Thanks for the great tutorial!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 10, 2011)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Microdot (Jan 11, 2011)

SWEET, thanks for the tutorial!

Dotty


----------



## Leelalee (Jan 11, 2011)

WOW, thanks so much for sharing your methods with us! This looks amazing.


----------



## ewenique (Jan 19, 2011)

I tried it, but didn't get the swirl right.  I used the curved top of the hanger.  After looking at the tuturial again, do you pull the straightened coat hanger from side to side and pull up at the same time?  




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## agriffin (Jan 19, 2011)

ewenique said:
			
		

> I tried it, but didn't get the swirl right.  I used the curved top of the hanger.  After looking at the tuturial again, do you pull the straightened coat hanger from side to side and pull up at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but :shock: yours looks great!  I think really anyway you can get a swirl...and you got a swirl.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 20, 2011)

Love your soap Ewenique!


----------



## see (Jan 20, 2011)

i tried this last wk and my cardboard divider didnt....divide.   :? 

i guess i should have taped it in or something.  

i ended up swirling in the mold.


----------



## TaoJonz (Jan 20, 2011)

just absolutely fabulous....what a great artist you are!!


----------

